
Who doesn't like PIE? - turoczy
http://appatomy.com/2011/07/who-doesnt-like-portland-incubator-experimen/
======
dariusmonsef
This is the best thing to happen to startups in Portland since... an old dude
used a waffle iron to make a running shoe.

